

PHP for android - nands
http://phpforandroid.net/
PHP for Android project (PFA) aims to make PHP development in Android not only possible but also feasible providing tools and documentation.
======
castis
I'll start this off disclaiming that I've used PHP for a long time now and I
like it. However, I don't understand why PHP should be beaten into a form it
was never meant to be in.

I do like the logo though.

~~~
nir
Using X the way it wasn't meant for is the definition of hacking.

~~~
rbanffy
Yes, but there has to be a certain elegance to it I can't quite see here.

Hammering screws is not hacking.

------
apl
Disturbing yet wonderful logo...

~~~
akadien
It puts the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again.

~~~
Gazk
and of course Leatherface from the Texas Chainsaw Massacre who wore the skin
masks of his victims to help take on their personality.

------
SabrinaDent
PHP pinups of elephants on scantily clad women is not a great way to promote
this. Really do not want.

~~~
rll
The pinups have nothing to do with the PHP Android project. I was just
explaining where the elephant came from. Vincent happens to also like drawing
scantily clad women, but the PHP Android project is just using the elephant.

------
PhrosTT
why?

~~~
dpcan
Not sure why you were voted down here. I have the same question. And I looked
around their website and couldn't find anything.

There isn't even a statement of who or how one would benefit from something
like this.

Their homepage badly needs a mission statement, or a "Welcome, PHP for Android
is for those who...... something"

That being said, I think I may understand a little as to the "why" by looking
at the scripts that are on the site.

It appears that this is for people who just like coding in PHP and would like
to use that language when coding for Android..... I think. It's about the
language.

I am probably going to test it out. I'm wondering if the apps written using
this exist entirely inside an embedded browser. That might be interesting.

~~~
ax0n
When someone asks "why?" to something, I almost always think "Why not?" Is
there a good reason you shouldn't play with Ruby, Scala or Python on Android?
If so, why not PHP?

~~~
epochwolf
Because php isn't a general purpose language. It's a rather clunky hammer
outside of the web.

~~~
ax0n
Your answer sounds a lot like "Because $language is better" and there are no
winners of holy wars.

~~~
rbanffy
Wake me up when you finish writing a payroll system in awk...

~~~
ax0n
Wake me up when you finish writing one in any language.

~~~
rbanffy
There is a non-trivial chance I had already written one before you were born.

------
sigzero
Yikes...property values are going down. PHP has moved in.

